# Now it´s my turn



## Eldur (May 26, 2009)

Time to formally itroduce myself  

I am a 26 year old girl living in Iceland since I was a 6 moths old.

I am actually from New Zealand so I am very interested in getting the New Zealand Mantis someday  

My job is making pizzas and that is pretty good.

I will have a Chinese Praying Mantis from the first successful hatch that I know has happened here. I will get them hopefully tonight or tomorrow, the breeder lives in another town and we have been unable to meet him for more than 2 or 3 weeks, he is never home when we go there but I should get them tonight or tomorrow. They will have had their 3rd or 4th molt when I get them. Will get 4 but maby my friend will have 1 or 2.

I am interested in all insects but I like Mantises and Stick insects most. I also like to photograp insects and just look at them.

I am lucky that my other half also likes most insects so this is a hobby we can do together.  

So that´s me  will post pictures when my mantises arrive.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 26, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## revmdn (May 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Swipht (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... We don't bite, but our mantis do.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Welcome. Glad to see after 23 posts you decided to come into here.


----------



## Katnapper (May 26, 2009)

Hello Rebecca from Iceland!  I hope you get your Chinese nymphs soon. I know many consider them boring because they are not "exotic," and are commonly found in many places now in the world... but I still like them!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 26, 2009)

welcome from cali! im doug.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Eldur (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everybody  , yes I was going to wait to introduce myself until I got my mantises but then it took so long that I just started chatting forgetting about this. And haha Normal Mantises ARE exotic here :lol: only because they are the only species here yet. and you have to start somewhere  so I am very excited about them. And tonight I got them!  yay! They look just great, will tell you more about them on the forum.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome, but more important are u the 4th Rebecca? :lol: from OHIO!


----------



## Eldur (May 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello and welcome, but more important are u the 4th Rebecca? :lol: from OHIO!


Yes :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (May 27, 2009)

Good thing we've all got unique usernames/nicknames, Becky...  eh?!!


----------



## Eldur (May 27, 2009)

Haha yeah ^_^ 

Someday we will rule the world :lol: .....or at least the mantis world haha


----------



## jameslongo (May 28, 2009)

Hello from Australia, New Zealand's bigger bro  

Glad you like the New Zealand Mantid (_O. novozealandia_). I found one the other day actually. Very cool species.


----------



## Eldur (May 28, 2009)

Wowl really?! That is so amazing, that you could just find one outside


----------



## jameslongo (May 28, 2009)

I gave it to Superfreak a.k.a. Olga (maya luborf) cos she likes them. I'll get her to put a couple of pics up for you  

It's not uncommon for me to wander in my backyard and stumble upon a mantid. I'm guessing that it is a bit rarer in Iceland


----------



## ismart (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Katnapper (May 28, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> I gave it to Superfreak a.k.a. Olga (maya luborf) cos she likes them. I'll get her to put a couple of pics up for you  It's not uncommon for me to wander in my backyard and stumble upon a mantid. I'm guessing that it is a bit rarer in Iceland


James... yes, I'd like to see pics of those big Aussie mantids you stumble over!!  :lol:


----------

